# A Slow Tour Of Brittany



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I got some great info. here re a trip to Germany, traveling along the Romantische Strasse, but now the chap has said he would quite like to tour Brittany instead. We did quite a long journey last year and intend another to Spain next year, so, thinking about it, why not a gentle tour between campsites within an hour or so of one another?

We still haven't decided but I know there will be those here who will be able to advise on what's good to see and where to stay in Brittany. I haven't been there for over twenty five years and didn't have the 'van then. We usually spend a week touring, a week in a hired cottage, and a week returning home.

Autumn


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hundreds of free aires in Brittany so 'All the Aires France' would be a great help to you if you don't want to use campsites.
Our favourite town is Dinan and the nearby village of Lehon. There is a lovely walk along the river between the two.
The north coast has some spectacular beaches and coastal walks. One of our favourites is St. Jacut de la Mer.
On the west coast the towns of Vannes and Concarneau are worth a look but many more in between.
Happy travelling.
Cazzie


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We've done a slow tour of Brittany twice, we just meandered along the coast starting near Dinard/St Malo in June. Didn't book and used a combination of Aires, French Passion and small campsites. It was brill both times.

We particularly liked Ile Grande north west of Lannion, fantastic coast, huge empty bay full of people cockelling at low tide, and the north coast. On the west coast Camaret sur Mer has stunning views over the sea and a huge aire, and we particularly liked the one near Audierne.

French passion has beef farms, cidre farms etc

alan


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi
Did a tootle of Brittany last year. Fantastic. Great site at Pors Peron. All the coastline is lovely. Plenty of aires on coast and inland.
Don't miss the parish closes south of Morlaix and northeast of Brest. ( Guimilau and St Tregonnec are just two of them) Really interesting. Weather much warmer in south of Brittany. Carnac is great but out of season is best, otherwise very crowded. 
Smurfinguk 
( see our blog 5 on MHF for lots more details)


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you so much for info. on Brittany. I have noted all the suggestions. It certainly sounds lovely and on this warm sunny spring day I am really getting into holiday mood. Pity that this is also the day I received my insurance renewal documents for the 'van!

Autumn


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I compiled a tour route of Brittany, based upon all the suggestions given. It does look good, I think. Obviously I will fine tune it but a great start, so thanks again everyone. 

I hope I can successfully load the image.

Autumn


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks a good route. Dont know if you plan to come off the route and explore some of the coast in the north bit as your missing out some lovely coastal areas if you stick to the route exactly.

It looks similar to routes we have done a few times.

There are so many places to stop off and see. I would allow at least a couple of weeks minimum for that lot.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are each of those points stopovers???

aldra


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi again,

I'd stick to the coast on the north coast and explore the peninsula north west of Brest, there's so many villages and little towns that are worth exploring and all sorts of bays and headlands with views. Not to mention the fantastic lighthouses some on the coast others out to sea on the reefs and small islands. Its ideal for meandering and finding out somewhere to stop for an hour or even days when you find the spot

cheers alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Alan said:- I'd stick to the coast on the north coast and explore the peninsula north west of Brest, there's so many villages and little towns that are worth exploring and all sorts of bays and headlands with views.


Spot on Alan.

One of our favourite destinations - but the far north by Finisterre is also very pretty and relatively quiet and unspoiled. Most people don't go there specifically so it gets bypassed. Loads of wild camping in lay byes and viewing points too, with no apparent hassle from M. le Plodde. :wink:

Dave


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Plenty of room on the aire at Port Louis this morning..... Weather sunny but a bit cool.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Good we will be there next week.
Have you tried Etel whilst you are in that area ?
One of our favourites.
Barryd put a picture up of it last year.

Helen


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Koppersbeat said:


> Good we will be there next week.
> Have you tried Etel whilst you are in that area ?
> One of our favourites.
> Barryd put a picture up of it last year.
> ...


It's just down the road from us... Nice.

The weather has been fabulous for the last fortnight here, you will enjoy it.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We toured some of that region last year. 
We mentioned a few sites on "Spring in Brittany" (sorry, not sure about the link.):roll: 
Bryn.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Koppersbeat wrote: *Good we will be there next week.
> Have you tried Etel whilst you are in that area ?
> One of our favourites.
> Barryd put a picture up of it last year.
> ...


Was it these ones? I think it was you that told me to go there.

[fullalbumimg:3ce03a54ca]1290[/fullalbumimg:3ce03a54ca]

[fullalbumimg:3ce03a54ca]1298[/fullalbumimg:3ce03a54ca]

Cracking aire that (well more of a motorhome campsite at Aire prices)

Some brilliant wild spots along that coast as well. I could spend months just slowly going around Brittany. Problem is there are just too many other great places to lure you to as well.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

More useful comments, thanks. I have pin-pointed the places suggested on the map but no, they will not all be stop-overs. At the moment I am researching a gite on the south coast, as the chap doesn't like to be in the 'van for more than three or four days at a time :roll: 

We will take around three weeks for our tour but, as I always say, don't rush to see everything, save something for another trip, as it has been there a while and will probably still be there next time.

Autumn


----------

